# Dream yak hauler?



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Im going to be in the market for a new vehichle very soon. Im going to have to break up with my car after 9 years....shes gotten old and out of shape. (1998 monte carlo with 298k on it.) I kinda have a general idea of what I want, but id like to hear what you guys think. Whats your ideal vehichle for hauling yaks? A truck, a awd cross over, etc. Do you prefer to have a trailer with a truck or just use the bed as your yak platform?

Heres my thoughts.....crew cab or cab and a half truck (for extra bodies) with a locking fiberglass bed cover. Ill use this to keep certain things locked up and dry when not in use. Ill still use my trailer to haul my kayaks.... and ill just modify it further to hold gear and a couple more yaks.

Thoughts?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm partial to what I have, but I can tell you it's filthy simple and easy to haul my SOT in the back of my truck. I have a bed extender that goes in the hitch for longer hauls (13'6" SOT) but on short trips to SNowden and Fox I just ratchet strap it to the bed and go. Easy in, easy out.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Wrangler especially if you have a trailer. You will make it back to some backwater trails farther in a jeep than those soccer mom crossover vehicles. Pkup truck would be a close second though.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Its all about the Baja










Anything 4x4 with a roof rack and a short bed would be perfect for me.
LIKE

Explore Sporttrax 
Nissan Frontier 
Toyota Tacoma
Jeep Wrangler


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont own one but if i had to pick the perfect yak hauler I would go with a Subaru Outback. Large flat roof that does not sit as high as your typical Suv which helps in loading and unloading. The AWD on the Subaru is one of the best from what i hear. With the convenience of the low roof top, not needing to haul an extra trailer, and having not used any of the interior space the Subaru wins hands down for just a yak hauler. Although everyones needs are slightly different so it may not be the perfect choice for you. 
Only problem is i need a little more towing capacity than the subaru can handle so none for me in the future.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Jeep makes a wrangler pkup now that has about a 4' bed I think. Kind of like the old jeep scrambler I think it was called.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

rustyfish said:


> Its all about the Baja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those baja's are sweet but have you ever tried to find one. They have a cult like following which has driven the prices up and have become really hard to find. If you find one at a fair price you better act quick because they will be gone before you know it. There is a 2003 for sale on cars.com for 19000. Out of reach for me but I sure would like one.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hard to beat, crew cab with thule rack.



Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I like my Pathfinder. Most reliable vehicle I have owned. But it is a bit high for loading. I personally think a full-size pickup with an extended cab is the perfect kayak hauler. You can just pile the yaks on top of each other if you have many people with you.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Careful loading several kayak's in the bed, know several guys who broke the back windows that way,a good rack and stackers the way to go

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Do it the smart way..... That is a kayak/canoe carrier is it not.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

StuckAtHome said:


> Careful loading several kayak's in the bed, know several guys who broke the back windows that way,a good rack and stackers the way to go
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I had to read that a few times to figure out how that was possible. I missed the "several kayaks" bit. I was scratching my head trying to figure out how someone loading a single boat into a truck bed knocked out a window!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Lots of good ideas here. Heres a little more info....

I fish with a minimum of two people 95% of the time. I have more gear than I need, and I feel compelled to bring it all so I need lots of room. My gear will probably stay in my vehichle all year long too. Most of my bass rods are 6'6 to 7', my catfish rods are 8'10" at maximum so ill need some way to lock those babbies up. Think i could put a 9' rod in a cross over? 

As for yak options....I guess I could have a trailer for those "more than 2 people trips", and get a thule/ yakima rack system for a vehichle that can carry 2 yaks. Trailer and vehichle should get me 5 or 6 yaks......which is more than enough. 

Smart cars wont work Russ....you just wanna seee try and get in and out of one..


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> I dont own one but if i had to pick the perfect yak hauler I would go with a Subaru Outback. Large flat roof that does not sit as high as your typical Suv which helps in loading and unloading. The AWD on the Subaru is one of the best from what i hear. With the convenience of the low roof top, not needing to haul an extra trailer, and having not used any of the interior space the Subaru wins hands down for just a yak hauler. Although everyones needs are slightly different so it may not be the perfect choice for you.
> Only problem is i need a little more towing capacity than the subaru can handle so none for me in the future.


Seriously the best answer here. I had 2 foresters (05, and 10)and the combination of off road ability with great load height can't be beat. The bed of a pick up truck is a close second only due to being able to store equipment in station wagon.










Plus if you get the turbo version, its fast as hell.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

SeanStone said:


> Lots of good ideas here. Heres a little more info....
> 
> I fish with a minimum of two people 95% of the time. I have more gear than I need, and I feel compelled to bring it all so I need lots of room. My gear will probably stay in my vehichle all year long too. Most of my bass rods are 6'6 to 7', my catfish rods are 8'10" at maximum so ill need some way to lock those babbies up. Think i could put a 9' rod in a cross over?
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need one of these. I bet you could get 3 or 4 yaks on the roof, and at least one more inside! Plus you could keep your one piece 12 foot surf rods inside! not to mention a Smart car or two.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

An old school bus would be great lol. Plenty of room for gear and people, inside storage, camping is a non issue, can even make it run on french fry grease. 

Go green. Think of the environment.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> Heres my thoughts.....crew cab or cab and a half truck (for extra bodies) with a locking fiberglass bed cover. Ill use this to keep certain things locked up and dry when not in use. Ill still use my trailer to haul my kayaks.... and ill just modify it further to hold gear and a couple more yaks.
> 
> Thoughts?


I say if you switch from hard shell bed cover to full size cap, you'd have the ultimate machine. 
You could add racks to the top of the cap and do away with the trailer, except for long trips, if you wanted.
You can add rod holders inside the cap, and enough gear for a month. 
I had one with sliding side windows and screens so I'd sleep in mine all the time camping.

4X4, Crew cab, full size bed, full size cap, racks on the top, AND a trailer...c'mon, what could be better?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I say if you switch from hard shell bed cover to full size cap, you'd have the ultimate machine.
> You could add racks to the top of the cap and do away with the trailer, except for long trips, if you wanted.
> You can add rod holders inside the cap, and enough gear for a month.
> I had one with sliding side windows and screens so I'd sleep in mine all the time camping.
> ...


Now thats an idea. Its still a truck so I can feel like a man not a soccer mom or school bus driver....no offense to those in crossovers and school busses. If I dont like the camper shell I can take it off and I still have a full size truck. 

The ultimate fishing machine is coming together nicely.  Add an air mattress and I have a mobile home.......yesssss.

Its a good thing my commute to work is only 8 mins. This thing sounds like a gas hawg.


Joel that looks nice too. Only problem is finding one that isnt brand new and not at the end of its life. Seems that those kinda vans are worked hard. If a good deal came up I would definately consider it.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine would be a toyota tundra crew max cab with an infisherman leer cap with the accordian style boot between cab and cap. The tundras have a power rear window that would allow long rods to extend into the cab. The cap comes with a rack that would need the yak racks added. That would be my ultimate fishing/ yak carrying machine. Google toyota tundra fishing machine and take a look at that tundra.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah, what that guy said!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I can't help it, just too funny!






































But I will take this one. Pretty bad @ss


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

StuckAtHome said:


> Hard to beat, crew cab with thule rack.


Agreed. Thule makes some awe$ome stuff, but it is a little pricey. I doubt you're ever disappointed with it though.

We have a Tundra Crewmax, awesome people hauler, tow vehicle, cargo depends on what you are wanting to put in a short bed.

I bought the TracRac last year and have been happy with it. 800 lb capacity, more than I will ever put up there. Not cheap in any aspect, but like the Thule, you get what you pay for. The also sell kayak accessories for their racks too.

The 14' 4" 'Cuda goes on top when I have my two 10' yaks in the bed. Otherwise the 'Cuda rides in the bed.

With 4 yaks now and a fifth probably coming next summer, I'll be looking at a dedicated kayak trailer to use here at home. I can think of nothing nicer than to be able to launch or load my kayaks off of a trailer.










We took the 'Cuda to the Outer Banks last June towing our Roo. Worked out great. A cable lock through the scuppers over the front bar provided safety and security while traveling.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

backlashed said:


> Agreed. Thule makes some awe$ome stuff, but it is a little pricey. I doubt you're ever disappointed with it though.
> 
> We have a Tundra Crewmax, awesome people hauler, tow vehicle, cargo depends on what you are wanting to put in a short bed.
> 
> ...


That is a great set up!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

SeanStone said:


> Im going to be in the market for a new vehichle very soon. Im going to have to break up with my car after 9 years....shes gotten old and out of shape. (1998 monte carlo with 298k on it.) I kinda have a general idea of what I want, but id like to hear what you guys think. Whats your ideal vehichle for hauling yaks? A truck, a awd cross over, etc. Do you prefer to have a trailer with a truck or just use the bed as your yak platform?
> 
> Heres my thoughts.....crew cab or cab and a half truck (for extra bodies) with a locking fiberglass bed cover. Ill use this to keep certain things locked up and dry when not in use. Ill still use my trailer to haul my kayaks.... and ill just modify it further to hold gear and a couple more yaks.
> 
> Thoughts?


FYI Sean. I think we have a car dealership sponsoring the trail next year.  Let me know I can get you a great deal!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

KatseekN said:


> FYI Sean. I think we have a car dealership sponsoring the trail next year.  Let me know I can get you a great deal!


I will definitely let you know when i decide to pull the trigger. Half of me wants the monte carlo to run till she dies.....300k, 325k, 350k??? Im very curious to see how she holds up. Then again i have a laundry list of things that need fixed, new tires soon, tail lights busted from yaks, driver side mirror, power seat needs work, power windows are in need of repair, .....all small things of course. Im still trying to decide whether or not to buy new or used....all these new vehicles that have no interest for 3 years really make me think twice. A used one is going to have interest and will probably be a shorter repayment period. 

A guy I work with has a 2009 chevy silverado thats got 120k on it, has a fiberglass bed cover, cab and a half, and he only wants 10k for it. Looks like it rolled out of the show room. Only problem is its 2wd......typically I wont need 4wd, but it only takes one time when I do need it to justify having 4wd. 

Ill let you know, when I know. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

